# Can someone please help with idle screw.



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi all,

One step forward, one back. Had nothing but frustration with my dealer regarding a governor not working properly since new. When I removed the fuel tank the governor arm was flush with the top of the shaft. To save time and more frustration, I ordered a new arm, springs and rod from another dealer. Had an idea of what to do but used this Youtube video just to be sure: 




Originally, the two spring crossed one another. During the install, I put them in the same position as in the video. Original position would cause the springs to scrape each other. With the covers off, makes it easier for adjustments for me, I moved the throttle lever so that it was running at 3800. Tried the blower and even though the snow was wet due to milder weather, it threw the stuff like a trooper. Nice to hear the governor kick and boy does it work... Finally!

It rained here today so I figured I'd take advantage of it to do the finishing touches. With the throttle plate/guide in place, the idle is too high. It sets at just over 2k. Tried adjusting the idle screw and it does absolutely nothing. Other than this one issue, the blower appears to be fine. It always starts first pull. I'm not brave on tackling the carb but something tells me it's a must. So can someone please point me in the right direction. 

Tried searching but my search skills must be off. I'm praying the thing won't require a full tear down. Used Seafoam when I stored the thing and alwo put a bit in new fuel when it came out of storage. 

We're supposed to be getting rain again tomorrow and light flurries there after. So hopefully this can be ironed out over the weekend if all goes well. Thank you in advance.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

this is a new blower? what model? this repair was not covered by warranty? I'd call Honda customer relations at 770-497-6400 if in the US. what did the dealer say?

maybe , since you show you are pretty handy, I also would buy the Honda shop manual. it has all those adjustments outlined with diagrams in it. 40 bucks if available from Amazon or Ebay.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

see if that screw you are turning for the idle is just a cäp with the real screw under it
motor seems to not be holding a steady reading down low tuff to tell


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Orangputah,

I live in Canada. It's an HSS622TC with a GX160 T2 . The governor never did work properly on this unit. I'm the only person I know who has ever had a problem with one of these. It was 3 years old back in November. 

Spoke with Honda Canada a few days back and all I got was, "Sorry". As I told the lady, I'm glad I didn't spend more on an upper machine. I refuse to give the dealer another .02 after them taking my money and doing nothing with the exception of raking in more money from Honda for each time it went back. Not to mention what it cost me for transportation. Dealer gripes aside, I was beginning to wonder if I'd ever get this working properly... even though I felt confident that it was a governor issue. 

With the changes I've corrected one problem and created another it seems. Providing I can get this idle situation worked out, the little 622 ought to serve me well for quite some time. It proved to me the other day what these little units can move. So faith has been restored. My father has one that's 25 or more years old and is still starts first pull.


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Ok I was worried about proper throttle lever spring position during assembly. With the way it was originally, each time I would move the lever, the spring would pop off. In that position the springs also crossed one another rather than having a straight path.

Someone ran into a similar issue with another engine/carb where their idle screw wasn't working. With the new position, the throttle has to be further to the left to allow the throttle stop plate to be mounted. This would cause engine to rev higher thus preventing the idle screw from doing its thing. Makes sense to me.

So, my question is this, should the spring/rod linkage connecting the governor to the carb and the throttle lever spring cross each other? If the lever spring is attached to the tab that is rectangular shaped they'll cross which causes both springs to touch. But from what I can gather from that posted video, the springs have a direct path with no intersect. I used the tab on the inner part of the lever. Which is obviously incorrect. 

Can one of you kindly point me in the right directing. Much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Jarsh said:


> Orangputah,
> 
> I live in Canada. It's an HSS622TC with a GX160 T2 . The governor never did work properly on this unit. I'm the only person I know who has ever had a problem with one of these. It was 3 years old back in November.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about the dealer problems. never had a 622 so not sure . i have worked on a couple gx160's and the governor was pretty easy to adjust and so was the idle. this was on the the old hs50 i believe. 

i'm sure someone here has some experience with this machine and will chime in. i bought all the honda shop manuals. they are worth their weight in gold and have saved me so much time and money. I'm not very mechanically inclined but can understand these manuals. pretty straight forward.


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Orangputeh, would it be possible for you the show me via diagram or a picture as to which tab to use to attach the spring on the throttle lever? Do the springs run in a straight line or do they cross over each other? 

If I can resolve this one issue the thing should be good.


----------

